
Why it will never be the year of the Linux Desktop - mariedm
https://threader.app/thread/1061673554620616705
======
simonblack
Reminds me of those people who looked at Model-Ts which were bogged in the
non-existent roads of the time and derisively called out 'Get a Horse!".

My Year of the Unix Desktop was 1991. My Year of the Linux Desktop was 2001. I
never had a Year of the Windows Desktop.

